

HTML5/JavaScript Drum Machine and Sequencer - turntayble81
http://patternsketch.com

======
chipsy
This shows some nice polish. But like a lot of the <audio> tag sequencer
projects I've seen, the timing is too inaccurate to be useful. You have to mix
your own buffers to do it properly and right now that's only possible in the
FF4 betas. I just announced a HTML5 audio project today that's based off the
FF4 extensions, and I'm going through Kickstarter to fund its timely
completion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1805091>

~~~
turntayble81
The timing inaccuracy across similar projects is due to the internal
inaccuracy of the JavaScript timer methods- setTimeout and setInterval; not
because of the HTML5 audio tag. If you notice in my app, the keys of the
keyboard can be tapped to play sounds. The bass drum and snare are generally
on the left, and hi hats/cymbals generally on the right so you can tap out
some pretty funky beats. You will notice the timing is very accurate when
tapping out beats. I tried a few html5-specific solutions to produce rock-
solid timing, but the spec is simply not there yet, and variances between
browsers are unacceptable. I have been playing around with the FF4 beta apis a
bit, and there are definitely some promising enhancements coming.

Keep me posted on the progress of your project! :)

